# Mafia 2 crashes on Windows 10



## puma99dk| (Jul 2, 2016)

I recently want to play some Mafia 2 again but in Windows 10 it crashes no errors or warnings it just closes down.
The game starts fine and loads, but in missions even in the DLC's it just crashes and it doesn't matter if it's a savegame or new game.

What I have tried so far:

Running the game in compatibility mode Windows 8 and 7
Verify game cache (since it's steam)
re-downloading the game

I use the newest Nvidia driver 368.39 and the game is update, and so is steam.

Anyone got a good advice here? It worked for me on Windows 7 and 8 back when I got the game.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 2, 2016)

Are you on the beta builds?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 2, 2016)

The current version of PhysX has been known to cause some crashing in this game. Try uninstalling it, and letting Steam install the older version this game was designed to use. Also try disabling the Steam overlay.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 2, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Are you on the beta builds?



There shouldn't be any beta build of this old game  and no I am not running any beta's of Windows 10 as far as ik.



Frag Maniac said:


> The current version of PhysX has been known to cause some crashing in this game. Try uninstalling it, and letting Steam install the older version this game was designed to use. Also try disabling the Steam overlay.



I actually ran the old PhysX and choose Modify that didn't help but srsly shouldn't be the physx bcs I played this game with newer drivers before I got Windows 10 also with a GTX 970 and there wasn't a problem.

*Edit*
Disabled steam overlay, game theatre for steamvr and uninstalled PhysX and installed the version that games with the game but I still get these crashes, where I barely go into a gun fight or hide my weapon the game just crashes.

I guess if I want to play these pre-2016 games I need to go back to Windows 8.1 Pro to do it and than just not be able to use DX12 when games comes that support that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2016)

Just a thought...Do you have all versions of Direct X installed?  Frequently, unless you specifically install, then you may not have everything you need for 11 and 10 and 9.  Are your VB Runtimes up to date?.   

Finally, run your Phys-X up to date. Go to GEForce.com.  They have for download there what is called Legacy Phys-X.  It will install in addition to the current one.  Some games require it, with Velvet Assassin coming to mind.  Mafia 2 was that timeframe I think...that may be it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 3, 2016)

well I found a solution.

1. Get another drive
2. Install Windows 8.1 Pro (I installed the UK Version)
3. All drivers
4. Steam
5. Launch Mafia 2
6. Game

So I guess it's just Windows 10 that fucks up some of my pre-2016 games.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> well I found a solution.
> 
> 1. Get another drive
> 2. Install Windows 8.1 Pro (I installed the UK Version)
> ...



Sorry about that.  Idk, it's got to be something else than W10.   95% of my games are pre-2016 and dont have a problem playing them.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 3, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Sorry about that.  Idk, it's got to be something else than W10.   95% of my games are pre-2016 and dont have a problem playing them.



Did u make an update or clean install?

I have tried both, first time I went Windows 10 Pro I upgraded from my Windows 8.1 Pro and I had a lot of things working that I figured out after a clean installation didn't work by default in Windows 10.

Now Mafia 2 works, but not my Miracast don't work to connect my Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter, srsly Microsoft need to get things working so we can have a OS that can game all games like we did in Windows 7/8/8.1 and still have the Miracast working like in Windows 10 

I hope it's just lack of updates that does Miracast ain't working as it should.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2016)

I did a clean install. It's very strange! But at least you have a temp solution.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 3, 2016)

I will try an update to Windows 10 from 8.1 bcs i noticed the first time I did that everything I had installed at the time also Arcsoft TotalMeda Theatre worked fine but when I did a Windows 10 fresh install my Windows 10 just showed BSOD while starting it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 3, 2016)

oki another update, weird I cloned my Windows 8.1 Pro to another SSD, after that I upgraded it to Windows 10 Pro and now Mafia 2 runs no issues no crashes so far


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 3, 2016)

FWIW I have been playing it just fine on Win10. I have it on Steam with all the DLC.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 3, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> FWIW I have been playing it just fine on Win10. I have it on Steam with all the DLC.



U even have The Betrayel of Jimmy?
Bcs that DLC is was only sold in Poland, Ukraine, Russia and a few of the eastern europe countries for PC of it's release.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 3, 2016)

I do! And I bought it on Steam


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 3, 2016)

It's available on Steam.  75% off


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 3, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> oki another update, weird I cloned my Windows 8.1 Pro to another SSD, after that I upgraded it to Windows 10 Pro and now Mafia 2 runs no issues no crashes so far


Then maybe you have some bad sectors on the previous drive you installed it on. Have you run a diagnostic check on it?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 3, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> Then maybe you have some bad sectors on the previous drive you installed it on. Have you run a diagnostic check on it?



bad sectors on a SSD?

Intel's Toolbox and CrystalDiskInfo says everything is fine with the SSD i am using for gaming.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 4, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> bad sectors on a SSD?
> 
> Intel's Toolbox and CrystalDiskInfo says everything is fine with the SSD i am using for gaming.



I wasn't aware the previous drive was also a SSD, but this does tend to indicate it's on your end, vs a flaw in the OS's as you insisted.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> I wasn't aware the previous drive was also a SSD, but this does tend to indicate it's on your end, vs a flaw in the OS's as you insisted.



I use a Intel 480GB SSD for games and I use a Samsung Evo 850 250GB for OS but both is 100% Good in CrystalDiskInfo.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 4, 2016)

Only game i can't run, this is on win 7, 8.1 and 10 is Battlefield 4, well i can run it but i have to delete the config every time i launch it or i get a DXGI error.

DICE should have all the coders hung.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Only game i can't run, this is on win 7, 8.1 and 10 is Battlefield 4, well i can run it but i have to delete the config every time i launch it or i get a DXGI error.
> 
> DICE should have all the coders hung.



I guess they have moved on to Battlefield 1


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 4, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I guess they have moved on to Battlefield 1



https://forums.battlefield.com/en-us/discussion/5801/uninstalled-games-still-broken#latest


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 4, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I use a Intel 480GB SSD for games and I use a Samsung Evo 850 250GB for OS but both is 100% Good in CrystalDiskInfo.



Well, something's not right if you can run it on one, but not the other. If not with the drives, the settings or install.

Again, this makes it look like it's on your end, not a flaw in the OS.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> Well, something's not right if you can run it on one, but not the other. If not with the drives, the settings or install.
> 
> Again, this makes it look like it's on your end, not a flaw in the OS.




Well I can even use AppLocate now after upgrading from Windows 8.1 to 10 if I do a clean install I am not allowed to so upgrading is bending some rules


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 4, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Well I can even use AppLocate now after upgrading from Windows 8.1 to 10 if I do a clean install I am not allowed to so upgrading is bending some rules



If that's the case, that so called "clean" install is probably not going right.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> If that's the case, that so called "clean" install is probably not going right.



Microsoft has blocked a lot of programs in Windows 10 so ppl are forced to use a newer version, one of them is the old Lenovo battery manager gauge (gadget) in the taskbar that one is blocked and needs to be unblocked if u r on a clean Windows 10 installation, but if u come from a Windows 7 or 8/8.1 it will still be there and working.

I am talking about the old one that was introduced since GOD knowns when:


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 5, 2016)

I have been playing Borderlands 2 on Windows 10 maxed out with maxed PhysX, runs fine, though the FPS drop is not nice.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I have been playing Borderlands 2 on Windows 10 maxed out with maxed PhysX, runs fine, though the FPS drop is not nice.



Borderlands 2 ain't one of the games/applications that Microsoft has blocked from being installed 

not a huge borderlands fan doe, my girl is


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 5, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Borderlands 2 ain't one of the games/applications that Microsoft has blocked from being installed
> 
> not a huge borderlands fan doe, my girl is



I can confirm for you Mafia II works perfectly, however it did not to begin with.

Go to. C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Mafia II\_CommonRedist\DirectX\Jun2010 and run the DirectX setup, this is all i had to do to get it working.

Smashed on max settings with PhysX pumping full bore, 670 got toasted.

Mafia II reports Windows 10 as Win 7.. ignore it LOL.

I also pumped up nVIDIA DSR for you, Mafia II has no issues, at least for me.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 5, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Microsoft has blocked a lot of programs in Windows 10 so ppl are forced to use a newer version, one of them is the old Lenovo battery manager gauge (gadget) in the taskbar that one is blocked and needs to be unblocked if u r on a clean Windows 10 installation, but if u come from a Windows 7 or 8/8.1 it will still be there and working.



Maybe so, but I doubt they'd be randomly blocking games for no reason. This thread IS about Mafia 2 not working isn't it?

Anyway, I'm content to wait until W10 has got more of the bugs worked out. Seems a lot of people are having problems even with games that DO run. Then again, a lot of that could be Nvidia and AMD not being up to speed on drivers, or some games needing patching.


----------

